# Two tubular pontil umbrella inks



## POLECAT (Mar 5, 2016)

Could anyone give me an educated guess as to what region these were blown in and also what kind of price they might command? One is either puce or cranberry, the other is a bright green, maybe leaning towards emerald or yellow-green with possibly a bit of olive to it.


----------



## adshepard (Mar 5, 2016)

Absolutely no idea but they are beautiful.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Mar 5, 2016)

*hi Polecat.  dark green one maybe $300, +/- $50. 

The other one......  anything could happen in an auction setting. it's a desirable,  oddball color. 

Jim 
*


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 5, 2016)

The copper puce one could go for over 500.00 any shade of puce is pretty popular now, I would say maybe Stoddard glassworks for the maker....Andy


----------



## POLECAT (Mar 6, 2016)

Figured colors like these would have come from somewhere south of New England or the mid-west.

The puce has a sticker on the bottom, says it sold in 1993 for somewhere in the thousand dollar range (forgot the exact price on it). Does that sound right for '93?


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 6, 2016)

wow! super good.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking at my 1996 Watt White ink bottle auction leads me to say the PUCE would bring well over $1,000 today, probably close to or more than $2,000 - 3,000 if inks are hot right now. # 233 is listed as Smoky-Puce & blown in Baltimore and it closed at $3,000. # 234, Salmon-Puce, South Jersey or Baltimore, closed at $1,250. #235 Deep-Puce, Baltimore, closed at $2,600. #236 Rich-Amethyst, Baltimore, closed at $2,400. #253 brilliant clear green, attributed to Stoddard or Keene, closed at $1,000.#255 (not pontiled) Dark Forest Green, New York state, $280 

BTW, Polecat from insulator collecting Fame?


----------



## POLECAT (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes from the insulator collecting world. Is this Jim S.? I know Jim H. is into bottles and from the West also. Thanks for the great info! Much appreciated.

-Mason


----------



## botlguy (Mar 7, 2016)

POLECAT said:


> Yes from the insulator collecting world. Is this Jim S.? I know Jim H. is into bottles and from the West also. Thanks for the great info! Much appreciated.
> 
> -Mason


Yes, this the former Spiral Groove Guru. Always happy to help with whatever I might know.     Jim Sinsley


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 8, 2016)

No idea, but very pretty inks.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd say the green one could be anywhere from NY to Baltimore.   I'd put the pink/puce one at either South Jersey or a Baltimore glassworks, with my money on Baltimore.  

Colored umbrellas are hot on ebay right now.   I'd say MINIMUM $300 for the green one, likely more.   The other one, god knows.   I can't imagine it going out the door for less than $1500, unless it's a slow auction.  Two buyers who want that ink badly?   $2K or more wouldn't be outside the realm of possibility.

Two really nice inks.  And inks are my area of collection...  

Jim G


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 9, 2016)

POLECAT said:


> Figured colors like these would have come from somewhere south of New England or the mid-west.
> 
> The puce has a sticker on the bottom, says it sold in 1993 for somewhere in the thousand dollar range (forgot the exact price on it). Does that sound right for '93?



What auction is on the label?   Someone with the auction catalogues can then confirm that it sold in that auction and for how much.   A known collection, like Covill or Watt White, adds to the value.

Jim G


----------



## RJ2 (Mar 10, 2016)

One quite similar to the very nice green one is running right now on Heckler's online auction. 
The Auction does not close until March 15, and it's already seeing good interest. 

Link to lot #16: http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/133/view/?lot=16

Congrats, I never find nice inks like those around here.
RJ


----------



## RJ2 (Mar 10, 2016)

The more I think about it, and research it, I'm with saratogadiver on the puce ink. 
That is a very very very very special bottle. It might just be extremely rare in that color, and highly desirable among high end collectors. 
As said above, and I can guarantee you more than two buyers will fight with deep wallets to own this beauty,


----------

